# I'll type you



## Lexifer (May 14, 2017)

http://personalitycafe.com/#/topics/1065690?page=1

I would certainly appreciate another opinion.


----------



## Wincor (May 15, 2017)

I don't want to seem like an upstart by posting here right away, but I would really appreciate your help. You seem to really know your stuff!

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
I do not believe there is anything that would affect my results too much. I'm male, 21, and presently "waiting". 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
Ah, I'm afraid I cannot post links since I only just joined. But the picture I see is a snowy mountain scenery. I think it looks very lonely, but on the other hand I find places that are so high up fun. I also like the cold more than the heat, so I'd like to be there rather than here in the summertime. 

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I'd be slightly confused at how this mishap happened since it'd be the first time ever. But I think I'd assume it's going to be fine, and then see if anyone else seems concerned. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
I'm not sure why he would want to go if he can't drink. I'd probably make sure not to drink myself, just in case.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
Their opinion is theirs, I don't expect everyone to agree with me. I'd probably try to find out why they believe what they do, and then consider it. 

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
This would depend a lot on what it was, of course. But since it is a general question, I'd want to understand the cause of it before making any swift judgement. Saying something in the heat of the moment never ends well, and I don't want to be too hasty.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
1. Understand what you're dealing with. This applies to a lot of things, be it people, machinery, a game etc. People fear what they do not understand, and I don't want to be afraid when I can very well do something about it. 
2. Don't give up too early. I made this mistake often when I was younger, and I've only learned to persevere through positive experiences. 
3. Learn from the past or we are doomed to repeat it. This can go in roundabout ways too. I feel terrible when I see someone about to make a mistake I've made. If I learned from that, then I should make sure it doesn't happen to someone else. 

I've determined these from my own experience mostly. Of course they can change with time, I'm not that old yet.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
A) I seem to have a penchant for melancholy and "dark" things, and it has left me a little desensitized. No one around me seems to see it that way, and I sometimes question if I should be making as big of a fuss as they do sometimes. (over news etc.)
B) I'd like to have more trust in people. I do enjoy talking with people, but I'd never talk about myself in much detail.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
It's mostly in the "I don't think this is a good idea" moments. I try to write it off as paranoia, but I can't always say it's not some ancient survival instinct. Though if I spent too much time dwelling on it, I'd probably go crazy because it doesn't feel sensible at all. 

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
A) Having fun with people I know, playing with my cousins, reading up on something I thought was interesting.
B) Traveling, listening to someone talk about very theoretical subjects. 

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I try to keep my cynicism in check. It tends to brand me as an unpleasant person, it's not a good example to anyone, and I hate it. 

Thanks again, I'll be waiting patiently.


----------



## JaviFi (May 12, 2017)

Soul Kitchen said:


> You're most welcome.
> 
> I think you're an ESFJ, mainly because Fe is your dominant function. I don't think you're an introvert. In fact, a lot of extraverts mistype as introverts when they focus more on outward behaviour than on cognitive factors - I would know, being an extravert who identified as an introvert before. But what motivates you is a desire to form stronger relations with objects and affirming the importance of the object in your values and esteem, which is pronounced Fe.


Thank you for your insight. It was interesting reading your perspective towards my answers, especially since I've just started learning on the types, functions, etc. 

I have a doubt since I was almost sure I was introverted. How did you change from thinking you were introverted to knowing you're more inclined toward extroversion? I had done tests before, and I got INFP, ISFP, INFJ...None of them totally fitted me (maybe INFP more?),and I opted for coming here. I know tests are not very reliable. And yes, I focus more on outward behaviour, maybe that influences why I appear as being introverted, and as some actions related to my insecurities/shyness are taken by these tests as introversion, the results show introversion. 

I agree that the Si-Ne functions are present in my behaviour (as auxiliary-tertiary). And I also believe I'm dominant *Fe or Fi*, but do I identify more with Fe? I care for people, it's true, and I stand for my beliefs, but many times I don't react out loud because I try to avoid confrontation and conflict as much as possible. You state that:



Soul Kitchen said:


> you orient your conscience around the objects (other people) instead of seeking to create distance between yourself and the objects in a way that shows extraversion


It's true I orient more towards people, but especially when I know them well/they are my friends, if not, I usually create distance between myself and them. / Also, when I'm in a social situation and I don't know some people, it's exhausting, and being alone isn't, but it can be my insecurities tricking me (again, I'm focusing more on outward behaviour... but what can I do). I'm writing too much sorry, I don't want to bore you more with this, I was just curious. 

To conclude with, about my *judging/perceiving trait*, I've always felt in the middle. I would like to be more mentally organised and have my plans more established, I'd like to get to conclusions faster than I do, but I don't, and finally I'm opinionated but try to accept everyone's perspective (except when it clashes with my beliefs strongly) and not intervene too much except in situations like in the questions above. Furthermore, even if I try to stick to a plan, I never follow it and I end up having more open possibilities. I guess it's difficult. Maybe I have to deep into this a bit more. But IMO I'd like to be more "judging" and I feel like I am still a bit more "perceiving". Maybe in the end I’m not.

Anyway, these are just doubts, which I wanted to express here. But all in all, I liked your insight very much and I will definitely consider your reflection on my answers. Maybe I'm an extrovert and I don't "free" myself in certain situations because of fear. Sorry this got too long.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

I'm not sure what "the" random photo was supposed to be, so I just picked one.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31395290796/sizes/l

I chose this image of the group because at first glance it resonated with me more than the others. Where is this place? It gives a sense of removal from the material world as if one might be viewing from some sort of limbo or a realm of pure mental design. It's calming in its apparent emptiness and we are free to fill the void with whatever we want in our minds - or simply choose to leave it as empty as it appears to be. In my mind I'm not viewing it from the perspective of a shore, I'm simply floating; reality's hold doesn't necessarily apply and the boundaries are unknown.

The field of mist is only barely discernible from the sky insofar as we mentally draw the line between them. It's left purely to the imagination what lies below what's left of the pier we see. Indeed a realist might say that wood is simply rooted beneath some murky water, but it's ultimately obscured to us. You might sit on one of the horizontal crosspieces and dangle your feet into the gray, but would you really find water below? How far below? Maybe you'd drop off and fall forever. Or maybe you really shouldn't have your feet in there at all - who knows what hungers just out of sight...

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

I suppose my first thought would be that we're going to be late or miss the show entirely. I'd probably try to get a good idea of where we actually are so that one of us can call for assistance if we need it, probably using GPS if "middle of nowhere" allows for enough reception to do so. Other than that I guess I'd be annoyed at having possibly set aside an entire night for something in vain.

Anyway this probably wouldn't happen; I drive myself so that I don't have to rely on possibly flaky people and their unreliable cars...

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

Ugh, no. I don't do parties with drunk people. This is why I drive myself.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

In this situation it's more likely a friend of a friend; I don't even have enough IRL friends to fill a car, haha. Anyway I'd probably just roll my eyes while I continued to read whatever on my phone. If it was a bad enough comment or if they've been grating on me for some time already I'd probably say something sarcastic to highlight their ignorance.

Sometimes I overhear people I know complaining about how fast food workers and the like want such-and-such per hour and after I finally get sick of it, I'll say something like, "Yeah, they should just be thankful they can serve _you_ food. No need to be able to provide it for their own families." Overall it's a pointless endeavor though. They're bound to come back with some made up fact, such as how they just spend the money on booze with a comment about food stamps probably thrown in for good measure.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

This happens daily, that's life. When I see people mindlessly try to mold their children to conform to gender norms ("no, that's for boys!"), or hear someone say something sexist for the fifth time in a day, or watch someone doing something otherwise dumb, there's just that internal monologue about how I'm sick of people. We can't expect to fight every battle. I'll adamantly take action against something that obstructs me, tries to impose upon me, or takes from me, though.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

I suppose the closest things that I can give to an answer you'd expect for this question would be authenticity of oneself and an ideal of inward perfection. The only meaning and judgement that matters to me is my own; I must resist the universe's constant imposition of will on my being. I think the only way to change this sort of way of thinking would be for me to fully engage a state of being where I "become one" with the universe, rather than seeking to resist it. A Zen-like state that is mostly impossible in the society I live in today.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

Lots of people find their most enriching time in their own mental world, but I'm sure they all happen to be unique in their own way - for better or for worse. As for a change, I suppose I might change how immediately negative I am about so many things. I'm fine with my suspicion and my skepticism, but a lot of times it's much easier to dwell in the negative than to pick out the good in a person and that's not always a good quality.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I usually seek to verify their accuracy with actual reason but most often I find that my "intuition" is correct. "I told you so" is something I'm familiar with saying and even a self-fulfilling prophecy still makes me right, doesn't it?

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

Any situation where I can engage the imaginative aspect of my mind to create something or solve a problem is energizing. I love planning things, building or putting something together, and of course playing video games. Physical things like historical rapier are also something I find energizing...and I hate to stop sparring to chat like people seem to do constantly. I'm very activity-oriented and tend to become very focused on things that I enjoy, possibly because I'm in constant need of that mental energy.

Oddly, severe weather energizes me as well. It's not an "activity", but tornado weather and powerful storms have a strong positive effect. On some level it represents a force greater than the systems of man, giving people perspective enough of their petty mortal lives to seek shelter and cower in fear of the looming tempest which threatens to follow the wail of the sirens and bring their world crashing down at any given time or place. This lets me exist with the storm alone; it's an outward expression of the emotion I'd otherwise conceal. While people are seeking cover, I stand outside and watch.

Being around people drains me most. Even just having them in the same room or having to talk on the phone is a frequent yet very draining process that puts me in a tired, somewhat grumpy mood for most of the day. Naturally having to overcome this feeling with a facade to get by just compounds the problem. I try to lessen this by using a phone, tablet, or book as a physical barrier between me and the rest of the world demanding my attention.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

I don't repress anything about my internal thought process at all, but I act in a way that is sort of...politely disinterested, I suppose you could say. I'll willingly talk with someone about an interest or good topic of conversation, but I'm sorely lacking that in a lot of my interactions. Someone sat down next to me and I mostly ignored them until the subject of Nightmare Before Christmas came up; that got me briefly "energized" before another person interrupted us with something boring about the Christmas holiday and I fell back into my own thoughts. I _can_ enjoy interacting with other people...it's just that I'm frequently not surrounded with people where that's possible.

Anyway, I moderate what I say and how I act for the reasons most of us do. There are consequences and a public image that matters for the future.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

@JaviFi I misconstrued contemplation and introspection as being introversion.

Not reacting out loud because you want to avoid confrontation is something that's no more likely to be a characteristic of an Fe than an Fi, so a better question would be why you don't want to react out loud. In this case, I'm presuming because you've aligned your sentiments with the object instead of separating them from the object, and thus want to maintain as much good will externally as possible. It's possible that your insecurities could be making you more withdrawn than you otherwise might be.

Fi isn't about creating distance between the Fi and others. In fact, an Fi type might just as easily be socially gregarious and seek to connect with as many people as possible, but when they do so they would be connecting to others on their own terms based on whether the "essence" of the other person aligns with their own sense of purity. I don't think an inner sense of purity that exists in a vacuum is keeping you a little distanced from others. Asides from that, from a Jungian perspective, you would lead with a Judging function regardless of whether you were Fe or Fi dominant.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> 0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> Male 19 years of age. I am fairly relaxed at the moment.
> 
> I expected someone with your reputation to be a little... older.
> ...


I figured you were an INTP since the very first question, and you yourself seem certain that you're an INTP. Were you just curious to see what I would say? I can relate. I myself am an NTP, and I have a certain appetite to "collect" opinions on my type from other people even though I'm content with my inner logic.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

Namewhomustbechanged said:


> *0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> 
> I’m more emotional than usual due to a conflict I’ve had recently. I’m not sure whether I’m depressed or just experiencing sorrow. I’m a female, 17 years old and my current state of mind is slightly stressed but mostly relaxed.
> 
> ...


You're an INTP.


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

48 posts in, are you regretting volunteering to type people yet?  

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

Not that I can think of, I'm a uni student and it is exam period but I'm probably not as stressed as I should be- the pros of first year- I only need 40%! I'm 19 and female


*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it*.


I'm gonna be cheeky and do two photos- the first picture that came up and an image that caught my eye down the page that was stunning!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cstmichael/33833040243/in/explore-2017-05-14/

The first image: how damn cute!! I love the colours in this photo- the russet colour of the fox and the browns and mossy greens, which are all echoed in the blurred background. The colours are muted but for me it captures how cold and gloomy and damp the earlier months of the year can be. The colours actually make me think of the end of autumn/start of winter but given that the fox is only a cub it was probably taken around March. The very first thing I thought when I saw this was back to when my neighbour had fox cubs living in her garden and I used to watch them playing in the evening.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/generationx/34271967490/in/explore-2017-05-14/

This was the photo that really stood out to me. It's stunning! You can imagine how serene it must be to stand there, it'd be like being in a different world- it looks magical and serene and has the balance of the last rays of sunlight creating a touch warmth and giving the sky a glow but the also the cold purples around the edges. I can imagine sitting watching that sunset, the ground hard and cool and the grass quite stiff and itchy, the rocks rough and cold and it going from everything being bathed in the golden glow of the suns glow til the sun dips below the horizon and those cool purples take over and you can feel the chill in the air. It reminds me of a time I was on holiday (though not in Scotland as I think this is, so it wasn't as cold!) and I watched the sunset from the cliffs and I love how the light sparkles on water and highlights each blade of grass. It's really magical. 

*
2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

Is it dark or still daytime? If it's still daytime it's not a massive problem- we can see the car well to identify and obvious problems and we're probably not running late. We could walk out down the road and try and get some signal. Given that we're in the middle of nowhere, I'm guessing there's not a load of roads, I imagine it's one road with a load of fields or woodland at the sides. I'd walk out with a friend until we can get signal then call a breakdown company- I don't think it'd be too hard to give directions as I'd have looked up the route prior to going and could tell them a few things we passed on the way to help them identify us.

My inwards and outwards reactions are pretty much just 'oh, this happened. No biggie, lets deal with it' probably accompanied with a slightly sarcastic comment.


*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

It's hard to say how I'd feel about the party- sometimes I feel really pumped up after concerts like I could keep going for hours, but othertimes I feel like I've had a good time but am exhausted and just want to go and chill. As for them not drinking, drinks can get spiked. Also tiredness is also dangerous on the road just as drinking is so if they did go to the party I wouldn't be comfortable with them driving back anyway. I'd probably suggest we quickly find ourselves somewhere to stay for the night if we can then head over to the party if I feel like it.


*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

I'm not fussed, each to their own. As long as they're just saying what they think and not saying everyone else is wrong or trying to impose their views then I don't have a problem.


*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*
If it clashed with beliefs then I'd believe the experience. If it clashed with previous experiences then I'd question both experiences. These questions are so vague!


*6. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

a) I have never felt affected by peer pressure or the necessity to rebel. When I look at other people I see them doing what other people expect them to do- drinking, smoking, doing a medical degree. When I was younger, my classmates would sneak out to clubs and drink alcohol and experiment and a lot of them were sexually active because people were judgy if they weren't. Personally I never felt the need to do any of it and I didn't care what people thought, if someone didn't like how I did things then they could bugger off. Even today I take a hell of a lot of convincing to get to a club!! People can very rarely talk me into or out of things once I've made up my mind- I can be pretty stubborn when necessary! I guess the other thing is that I can always see things from a positive angle and always find another way to solve a problem if the obvious way doesn't work first

b) I would change my lack of motivation. I'm a little too laidback and spend, for example, a little too much time planning what I'm going to do AFTER my exams rather than learning the material and preparing for the exams. On the inside I'm actually very stressy as well (like there's a constant 'I need to do this and this and this' voice in my head (not literally)) but the mindset that I'm not going to do my best work if I'm not in my most relaxed and positive mind wins out. So I often choose leisurely activities over actually doing anything useful. I have a friend who is my opposite in that respect to the point where it annoys me. She won't relax because she has revision (she's been working dawn til dusk for the past month), practically lives in the library and kind of lives under what her parents expect of her even though she's 20. Working a lot doesn't mean you're doing good work. It just means you stress yourself out.


*7. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I don't get them much, the closest examples I can think of are when I just don't click with people. Most of the time I'm fairly quiet but friendly enough, have a smile for most people but some people I just can't hold a conversation with, something about them just makes me think 'no. Go away.' 


*8. a) What activities energise you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

a) Doing stuff I'm passionate about (I love painting and watching films (I have a deep love for all things disney, pixar and dreamworks and I cry at every one of them!)) and contrary to what I said about being laidback- doing something productive! I feel most energised when at the end of the day I can reel off a list of things I did. Like last week, I volunteered at a local nature reserve building fences to keep cattle. I walked 9km, actually put physical effort in (digging 3ft holes, using chisels and hammers) and by the time I got back I was blistered and bruised and sunburnt- but I felt like I'd actually achieved something!

b) Activities that drain me the most are: socialising for a long time, or even hanging out to just chat. I love my friends but I'm not really chatty, my conversations usually have a point, as does my socialising (like a meal or someones birthday). If I want to just hang out with someone then they're special!


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

genrot said:


> Hah, I doubt you will actually do it since so many people have asked and will keep asking, but here I go!
> 
> *0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> First of all I'm female and about 16, English isn't my main language so there is my warning. I'm clinically depressed and take antidepressants that I've been forgetting to take for a couple of days. I'm not sure if it's related to depression but since I've had it my mind has felt a bit blank. I feel timid, indecisive, forgetful, and dumb in general. I have a hard time answering questions about myself which is why I don't trust my results. A close friend that is interested in MBTI says I'm an INTP but I don't know. I feel like I might be manipulating people and tests to seem less emotional and whatnot. Before my results said INTJ, but back then I wasn't depressed or self-aware, don't know which. Right now I'm a bit sleepy, stressed and hopeless. I was ignoring it before you asked.
> ...


I think you're an INFP, because I saw Fi as your dominant function more often than not, and Ne and Si are in there in a supporting role. It would be more accurate to describe Fi as systemising over a consistent framework of values rather than just being about "feelings". Thus why INFPs can mistype as INTPs.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

@KillinIt I wouldn't say I regret it, but I am a bit worn out. I think I'll stop after I've responded to your questionnaire.


----------



## radicaldog (Apr 25, 2017)

I'll try my luck as i have nothing to lose.
0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
I'm 24 years old male. I'm not on any medication but i suspect that i might have mild depression and i even took therapy for some time(didnt worked out). As you probably might find, english is my second language (lithuanian being first). I've been taking a lot of mbti/cognitive function tests throughout last couple of years and my results varied from INTP to ESFP (but never xSFJ) because i dont know whenever i'm thinker or feeler. I'd really would like to type me out but personal bias might be the biggest difficulty. 

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
I cant post images or links but it's basically open road with fields to the left and right and the sky is dark on the left (like before lightning storm) but bright on the right.
I like dark and bright color contrast and big open spaces. I would be somewhat scared but interested in driving into possible lightning area. 

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
Huh, strangely enough i had a situation similar to this. When my bro was driving (and i was riding shotgun) from capital city to home city (around 200 miles) his car started jerking in the middle of highway. We stopped on the side of the road and he started somewhat panicking because we had two passengers. I told him calmly to call father (he's very good with car) and ask him for advice. We continued driving and later i suggested to splash some water onto the breaks to cool them down, it somewhat helped with jerking. I remember that he said that he hates that kind of situation where random things happens and i said that if the car is working then it's good and it's useless to worry about things you cannot control. Sure i was a little scared that we might end up stopping in the middle of the road but i didnt showed my panic and even reassured bro that everything going to be fine. We managed to reach home without any major setback. I guess my initial thoughts would be to look for possible solution asap. 

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
If it's in safe part of city then i wouldnt mind but if it's bad neighborhood i might feel tense because of possible mugging or conflict. It's like taking calculating risk. 

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
I would ask him what makes him say that particular statement. If he's just trying bantz then i'd do the same assuming he's not intentionally trying to piss me off. 

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
My initial thought would be "Well, i'll be damned, i was wrong all along". I might need some time to process new things but i'd be able to put this experience into me and change my outlook. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
That's where the "fun" comes in. I feel like i dont have my own personality and i'm just mash of other people traits. I'd define myself as a pragmatic person. I'd be willing to set my morals aside if i'd be in grievous situation. 

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
a) I'm quite moody person who usually operate on interesting/not interesting dichotomy, i avoid taking responsibility for my actions and in-actions. On the other hand i'm curious about other people motivation and experiences if they're interesting enough for me. I'm always trying to improve myself even if it leads nowhere.
b) Less overthinking and more confidence in myself that i can succeed despite the odds. It's because now i can be spontaneous on small scale but afraid of taking big risk with vague results and i'm guilty of using self-prophecy in negative things.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
I tend to trust them but i have to either use them fully or not because if i stop and think about what i'm doing my gut feeling might be suppressed because of overthinking. I'm using them in everyday life and especially when i'm in unknown situation - i start to observe situation and look for small clues.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
a) i'm energized by doing activities with friends such as talking, doing sports, playing video games, drinking and etc. When i'm drunk i either become more withdrawn or become interested in people.
b) I hate boring work because it doesnt stimulate me - it's very hard for me to force myself to do something if i find it boring. I guess selling myself out would be draining af.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
Around others i'm either talking too much or talking too little, i have this problem where i over-idealize people if we click from first moment and then completely cut them out if they do something minor which i dont like. I'd want to say that i repress being myself around others but i remember few occasions were i was able to do so without problem. My bro says that i'm a very moody person who can do everything what i want if i'm in a mood and i cant do nothing if i'm in bad one. It's really hard for me to write this stuff because i usually put my mask around strangers but "loose it" around closer ones


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

Alright folks, listen up.

I've had some great exchanges in this typing thread, and I like to think that both myself and the people I've typed have walked away from this with a clearer understanding of things than before. But the truth is that this thread is taking on a life of its own and that I'm finding it difficult to keep on top of all these requests.

I'm calling it a day. Not right now, of course, since I've still got four more questionnaires to go. *But I won't be accepting any more questionnaires for this thread.* Once I've typed @radicaldog, I'll arrange for this thread to be locked.


----------



## Freya Violet (Dec 15, 2016)

UGH I'm late! I *knew* this'd happen, I just got down with the form now :/ I really hope one of you open up the offer to type people again sometime soon.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Soul Kitchen said:


> I figured you were an INTP since the very first question, and you yourself seem certain that you're an INTP. Were you just curious to see what I would say? I can relate. I myself am an NTP, and I have a certain appetite to "collect" opinions on my type from other people even though I'm content with my inner logic.


Hearing the reasoning from others is always enjoyable.


----------



## JaviFi (May 12, 2017)

Soul Kitchen said:


> @JaviFi I misconstrued contemplation and introspection as being introversion.
> 
> Not reacting out loud because you want to avoid confrontation is something that's no more likely to be a characteristic of an Fe than an Fi, so a better question would be why you don't want to react out loud. In this case, I'm presuming because you've aligned your sentiments with the object instead of separating them from the object, and thus want to maintain as much good will externally as possible. It's possible that your insecurities could be making you more withdrawn than you otherwise might be.
> 
> Fi isn't about creating distance between the Fi and others. In fact, an Fi type might just as easily be socially gregarious and seek to connect with as many people as possible, but when they do so they would be connecting to others on their own terms based on whether the "essence" of the other person aligns with their own sense of purity. I don't think an inner sense of purity that exists in a vacuum is keeping you a little distanced from others. Asides from that, from a Jungian perspective, you would lead with a Judging function regardless of whether you were Fe or Fi dominant.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding some of these things I interprete as being introversion too. But yes, you're right with those two paragraphs. Well thank you for you answer! It gives me a refreshing, innovative perspective


----------



## sm1 (May 14, 2017)

@Soul Kitchen after again going through your analysis of my type, I do now see the cognitive functions of ENTJ in me.

Te: My need to discuss in order to proceed forward with my analysis. I see now what people mean when they say Ti doesn't need the outside world to make sense of things, Te does. I don't bounce ideas off people like ENTP, I use them to think forward. Without external support, I remain stuck at a point (which I keep viewing from multiple angles).

(Inferior Fi) - Fi is subjective value. One of the core values that I am stubborn over is not striving for 'certified success' that everyone else in the world is running after. I look down on people who chase after it rather narrowmindedly. (In my defense this subjective value has been pushed down on me since childhood by my ESTJ father who strongly dismisses people who indulge in stupid rat race to succeed on social objective parameters.)

Ni - My ability to connect past facts and knowledge with something discovered/experienced in the present and then extrapolatng it into the future. This is something I guess Ni does. Ne connects things in the present. Ni is timeless.

Se - my being drawn towards aesthetics, thrill, speed, etc. (I am not sure on this one)

I haven't actually ever directly tried reading Jung's writing throughly. I just skimmed through in spare time while doing other work. Maybe after commiting few hours of my weekend time will help me understand better.



> I myself do not have the time to write cliff notes for his function theory,


Actually by this thread (I so hope you continue it) you are presenting MBTI knowledge the way I understand things. The best way I learn is through a cause effect analysis. (If this then that because this).

In this thread peoples' responses to the questionaire are the effects and your analysis explains the cause. Perfect way to understand for me. Maybe few more posts by different people of different types and your replies, and my basic foundation of MBTI knowledge would be set up. All because of you.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

Wincor said:


> I don't want to seem like an upstart by posting here right away, but I would really appreciate your help. You seem to really know your stuff!
> 
> Don't worry about it. It's usually better to ask instead of think back later and regret not questioning when you had the chance.
> 
> ...


You didn't go too far into your own motives or reasons for things, so I couldn't say too much about your type.

Although I originally typed you as a Ti dominant type, having reread what you wrote, I'm now more of the opinion that you're an ISTJ. I think it's Si your dominant function because of how much you contextualise things within your personal history, and I think Ne is by and large foreign to you because of your aversion to novelty or abstracted ideas. Nor would I say you're an ISFJ because I don't see much Fe in you; not enough for Fe to be in your top two functions, at any rate.

So yes, ISTJ is more likely.


----------



## Wincor (May 15, 2017)

Soul Kitchen said:


> You didn't go too far into your own motives or reasons for things, so I couldn't say too much about your type. I'm fairly sure you're Ti dominant; you filter things through inner logic a lot. But I'm less certain as to whether you're an INTP or an ISTP. I thought I saw Si in a few places, but at the same time I will concede that concluding Si because you refer to your past experiences is shaky reasoning. I couldn't see much explicit use of Ne, and I could also make an argument for your answer to the first question as being Se because the emphasis is on picturing yourself engaging in that moment.


Thank you again for taking the time to go through this. My apologies that there wasn't enough, hmm, content to make a more defined opinion. Is there something specific you'd like me to clarify to get a better idea? Though even this has given me much to think about. ISTP was never an option before, but I suppose my own answers in tests could be clouded by how I like to present myself. Either way, I'll be taking a good look at myself through this "lense" and see where that takes me.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

@Wincor I've changed my mind about your type; see my previous post above to read what I wrote.

Sorry for throwing you off like that, but I wasn't very focused at the time.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

Shiver said:


> *1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
> 
> I'm not sure what "the" random photo was supposed to be, so I just picked one.
> 
> ...


I took longer to respond because I was having a particularly fogged up sort of day, so I tried a slightly different approach this time around. This time, I read through all your answers to each question first before I set about writing answers, where before I wrote as I went. Seeing the way all your answers fit with each other, I concluded you were an INTJ, and when I wrote the analysis for each answer, I had this perspective guiding my analysis.

Overall, you're a well rounded INTJ - if a jaded and somewhat misanthropic one. All of your functions are fairly well developed and play some part in how you engage with things, although I see Fi fuelling your cynicism through a sense of dissonance when objects don't line up with a subjective sense of "purity". I think this is less problematic when Fi is only tertiary than when it's dominant, because you can better compensate for this using other functions.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

I'm writing up my response to @KillinIt as of now. Once that response is posted, I'll probably wait a day or two before I type @radicaldog so that I can create a window of time for people to discuss my typings of them.


----------



## Wincor (May 15, 2017)

Soul Kitchen said:


> @Wincor I've changed my mind about your type; see my previous post above to read what I wrote.
> 
> Sorry for throwing you off like that, but I wasn't very focused at the time.


Ah, thanks again. I did think there were parts of ISTP profile (the overwhelming focus on physical activity) that seemed quite off. Now that I've taken a look at ISTJ, it does feel quite comfortable with the mentioned logic, honesty and responsibility. Thank you again, Soul. I hope this proved educational to you as well.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

Wincor said:


> Ah, thanks again. I did think there were parts of ISTP profile (the overwhelming focus on physical activity) that seemed quite off. Now that I've taken a look at ISTJ, it does feel quite comfortable with the mentioned logic, honesty and responsibility. Thank you again, Soul. I hope this proved educational to you as well.


I don't think we entirely see eye-to-eye on our reasons for you likely being an ISTJ; you're probably using online profiles, while I use the original idea of Si as fitting impressions within a framework of personal experience. Anyway, you're most welcome, and I am finding this educational for myself as well.


----------



## radicaldog (Apr 25, 2017)

Soul Kitchen said:


> I'll probably wait a day or two before I type @radicaldog


Alrighty then.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

KillinIt said:


> *0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> 
> Not that I can think of, I'm a uni student and it is exam period but I'm probably not as stressed as I should be- the pros of first year- I only need 40%! I'm 19 and female
> 
> ...


I can see why you would come to the conclusion of INFP as your type. You might think Fi is your dominant function because of avoiding peer pressure or "each to their own", or you might think of yourself as a P type because you have procrastination problems. But what I see here is a receptivity to sensory impressions in a way that points to Si as a dominant function. I didn't see explicit use of Fe too often, but your value judgements are framed around your affairs with other people all the same. Asides from that, I don't see a well developed use of Ne in you.

I think you're an ISFJ.


----------



## Wincor (May 15, 2017)

Soul Kitchen said:


> I don't think we entirely see eye-to-eye on our reasons for you likely being an ISTJ; you're probably using online profiles, while I use the original idea of Si as fitting impressions within a framework of personal experience. Anyway, you're most welcome, and I am finding this educational for myself as well.


Ah, it was not my intention to draw a parallel between the two, I do place more value on your input. I just found it refreshing that the profile (which, apparently, is not something to be trusted?) seemed to coincede with how I feel.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

@Wincor Ah, I getcha now.


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Soul Kitchen said:


> I think you're an ISFJ.


Thankyou for your reply  Over the years I've typed as literally everything (I can't think of a type I've not been typed as!)- I don't think we can know our types from one test because we're influenced by experiences, feelings, the events of the day, even the questions in the test or questionnaire (even if someone insists they can detach from their feelings and answer objectively- that's a load of tosh, I think you'd have to be a sociopath to actually do that!). It's a balance between no one knowing me like I do but also knowing that realistically, I can't look at myself totally objectively.

Firstly, I totally agree with you that I have strong Si. The one thing that was very apparent very early on was that I definitely use Si and Ne. The only problem is, I've never been able to tell which is stronger. The questionnaire I filled in here makes it look like Si is stronger but in other threads, it's been Ne, I think it depends on what questions are being asked. I thought I was, and typed as, an ENFP for quite a while- I certainly appeared to have that Ne random jumpy though thing. For example sat in bio labs in March I suddenly came out with 'I can't wait for Halloween. What are you guys going to dress up as this year?'. The thought process had come from the computer at the front of the room being Hewlett-Packard and there's that Big Bang Theory episode where Amy and Sheldon try to find a couples costume for a Halloween party. Hewlett and Packard was one of the options hence the association. It's confusing because the thought process happened so fast it seems intuitive but when you examine it, it was very logical. So for a while I did consider ENFP but I'm not extroverted enough- hence the INFP.

As for the thinking and feeling functions, I've never been sure which of them I use- I can see Fe, perhaps because I don't tend to be around people much it just isn't as apparent to me. Or perhaps because I am maybe a little obsessed with labelling myself (oops) and knowing exactly what my type is and skills are and wanting to know who I am and what I want made me think Fi too. The very first type I ever typed as was INTP, so I've been indecisive about thinker or feeler. Feelers are capable of being logical just as thinkers do have feelings. Sometimes I have very strong emotions (particularly towards animals and films) but other times, particularly with regards to human relationships I can seem....cooler? Like as a kid I wasn't affectionate- I cared but I didn't show it. I'm not a person who becomes overwhelmed with emotion but I'm not cold either. I just don't know with this one, I bounce between the two!

I'm glad to know my procrastination and messy habits don't exempt me from being a J type 

I also agree with you on your point that in this questionnaire there is very little evidence of intuitive functions. The biggest thing that's made me indecisive with regards to S/N is that I am quite big picture oriented and do often look to the future (I have the problem of forever wanting to move on to the next step, imagining what's going to come next). My future imagining is just that though- I imagine all the things I COULD do, see where my decisions could lead me but I don't actually act to make them a reality. That big picture/details balance is something pretty useful actually, I think the best way to explain it is like when you're painting and you pay attention to the overall shapes and perspectives but you also have to be able to see nuances in colour and detail and see how it all fits together. I think my artwork is definitely an S types style, not an N types though.

I think this was almost as long as my original post :L Thanks again!


----------



## IdarG (Nov 3, 2016)

Okay, I'll swoop in. This is my slightly modified previous response:

1. Woods seen from above. They look like broccoli. I think it's mysterious how you almost
can't see the road in between the trees. It makes me think of how we don't appreciate nature
enough. But, I also think of how respectful to the nature that the building of the road has
been, seeing it does not take much space. I wonder how they got up there to take the picture.
Taking pictures of nature in a helicopter would be an awesome thing to do.

2. I would remain calm on the outside. On my inside I'm stressed out, but try to remain
positive. I don't think outwardly showing my stress is going to be any help to the other
people. I would appear to quietly ponder over the situation. If I think the problem is big
I would be serious and silent, but if I think the problem can easily be fixed I would not be
very serious, but rather assuring the others with light-heartedness, if you will. I would
not be very sceptical of new ideas, as about anything passes as a good idea by now.

3. I don't feel like going to a party on such short notice, and would probably like to go home.
I would feel tired from the loud music at the concert and would feel reluctant to go to a party
at that time. I don't quite trust the driver to not drink if he feels so enthusiastic about a
party. I go to the party, but I don't drink. Probably talk to some people, and towards the end
start to ask the driver if we can leave.

4. If it's a dearly held belief of mine, I would most likely be irritated, but also try very
hard to remain rational. If I believe he was being irrational, and it was impossible to knock
some sense into him, then I would feel the need to rant about the situation to a friend, and
get that friends' approval that I was right. Afterwards I will probably reassess my beliefs
and doubt them.

I have a hard time letting things go without winning or getting some closure, and it may annoy
me for quite some time.

5. I would think "Oh, that's something new!" and remain as open-minded as possible. If I was
with my friends while it happened, and they were judging the person/thing, I would get
irritated and tell them to "live and let-live".

6. I believe in open-mindedness, originality, working hard and self-control/willpower. All of
these are things I think I'm better at than most people. I think a lot of people now-a-days
have very little self-control, and are usually lazy. My friends a lot of other people my
age can't have a conversation without picking up their phone. I get irritated at people who
can't focus on just one thing at a time, and to be honest I look down on them.

I generally think most people can appear quite judgemental, and seem to only be able to see
the bad sides of a person. Open-mindedness is very important to me, as I think society has
a lot of petty beliefs it holds dear to despite there being no problem with it. Originality is
important to me because I simply think it's boring to stick to the same old. I want to innovate.

7. a) I've been told I'm kind of weird. I have a deep aesthetic appreciation. I'm quite funny, and have a quick wit, but I can also be unnervingly serious when the time is right. I strive to be original and I'm incredibly creative, and can come up with new things to do seemingly without any struggle. Also very energetic.

I can also come across as unconventional or eccentric.

b) Patience. I wish I would be more patient. I wish I could be able to just sit down and read
a book without becoming super restless and fidgety. This applies to school as well. I have a
hard time concentrating on studies because most of it does not interest me at all.

8. I rarely get hunch-feelings. They come out of the blue, and I get completely baffled, trying to make sense of it. I usually ponder on an issue for quite some time, and suddenly out of nowhere I get some idea of how things simply are.

9. a) Going on a spontaneous adventure with friends, without knowing where or what we're going
to. The feeling of wonder and excitement is energising to me.

b) Sitting through long tedious lectures. If there's no pace or interesting facts,
something we can play with or touch, then I quickly lose interest and become dejected.

10. I often repress my feelings. I care deeply for people, but I rarely show it. It's hard for me to express affection directly. Rather than telling people how much I care about them, I would much more like to do something for them.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

No, not really, I may be tired (I am).

* 1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

*I see multiple pictures, and I see the same when clicking again on the link, so what's random about it? (I've noticed the 'newer photos' bit, and as well as the upload dates, but still... meh... and it's not ''the random photo'' if it's a whole page of photos.......................)

I find them boring, and I don't know which one to choose.

* 2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

Oh no, this cannot be true, gonna miss my favourite group................. FML.

* 3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I am used to have company who will keep such word, so I will not stand in their way.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Inwardly I probably judge that person. Outwardly I may say nothing, when tired, or speak up when bored and feel like taking part of a discussion.

* 5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

Internally judge, and I may say (or may not) something about it depending on my mood and the situation.

* 6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

My health. Honesty. Treating people well, and such.

Doesn't this speak for itself? Rather ask people without these values, how they lack care for these values................

* 7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

I am a very very understanding + patienced person, but also hestitate waaayyyyyyyyyyyy too much.

I am simply too innocent for this world at times................... 

b) hestitate less, I guess.

* 8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

When something matters to me I will get a gut feeling, and they are usually (end up being) right.

I am learning listening to them better, and I think I have become quite far in that nowadays.

* 9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

Sometimes listening to my favourite music, sometimes talking to people (but so often it doesn't.........)

+ but mostly playing games, and sports, (WITH company!!!) !!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3

b) listening to others................................. sooooooooooooo boring................................................

I can pretend well being interested in the conversation, but internally I will be SOOOOOO bored,

I rather wanna play games. Games are fun, they energise me the most. 

* 10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

*Soooooo many things......... to keep the peace, and to avoid getting remarks I don't wanna hearEnding up into a discussion about it I often regret, they won't understand, and I'm tired of trying to explain them; I cannot help their ignorance.......................


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

@KillinIt I find MBTI tests unreliable because of their inconsistent results based on how a person feels at the time, and also because the questions are often skewered in favour of N and T answers as well as associating P/J with ridiculous things like "I'm never late to work". Thus I don't use them for typing others.

I'll acknowledge that those questions may have caused you to emphasise your Si over your Ne, and your example of the spontaneous association between the HP computer and Halloween costumes does indeed indicate Ne. However, I'm convinced of your introversion because your focus is on subjective perception; in other words, how you respond and react internally to things. You abstract the sensory impressions strongly in a way that indicates a clear preference for Si.

I think that inferior Ne users are capable of the kind of connections and associations that you showed in that situation, but this doesn't seem to be your default means of perception. Asides from that, I think low Ne users are just as capable of being pulled around by their Ne towards different possibilities as high Ne users; possibly even more likely to be pulled around in that sort of way. I suspect this is partly because of a reluctance to leave things stencilled in or to only have an assumption to work with, and partly because they can put too much stock in mannerisms because of their receptivity to subjective sensory impressions; they might think "I'm an E because I was really outgoing at that one party I went to, but no I'm an I because I don't feel like small talk, and maybe I'm an F after all because I cried when I saw that movie".

The most egregious example of Si using mannerisms to type I've seen was when a friend who self-typed as INFP insisted that she and her friend were both INFPs because they had the same nervous laugh. This similar laugh was something I pointed out when asked if I thought they were similar, but I did not draw any significance from that detail; I stated it as though I were stating that the ceiling was white. In hindsight, I would say she's an ISFJ.

I'm throwing my observation of low Ne uncertainty and example of Si sense impressions out there as a point of discussion, and thus I don't strongly affirm that this is relevant to your case. What do you make of all this?

I agree that your emphasis on colour tones indicates a focus on sensing. I think an intuitive artist would be focused more on conveying an abstract idea that's not necessarily directly linked to the details of their art, and colours that don't convey abstracted ideas would be an afterthought for them. I'd be curious to see some of your art, actually. Seeing it and your explanations of it could shed more light on your psyche. Other than that, ISFJs are perfectly capable of being future minded and can have ideas of how things will play out; particularly if they can use information Si has stored to project what could happen based on what has happened before. People often misconstrue this as Ni, but I think this is more Si/Ne.

And I definitely think you prefer your feeling function. I guess I don't see a particularly strong preference for either Fe or Fi, and I mainly went with Fe because of how you responded in the hypothetical scenario that involves interacting with the people you were with during that car breakdown. I would argue that you prefer Si over your feeling function, but I'm certain that you're more at home with making sense of values and sentiments than with a complex system of logic, thus ISFJ.

@IdarG @AAADD Edison I'm not accepting any more questionnaires, sorry.



Soul Kitchen said:


> Alright folks, listen up.
> 
> I've had some great exchanges in this typing thread, and I like to think that both myself and the people I've typed have walked away from this with a clearer understanding of things than before. But the truth is that this thread is taking on a life of its own and that I'm finding it difficult to keep on top of all these requests.
> 
> I'm calling it a day. Not right now, of course, since I've still got four more questionnaires to go. *But I won't be accepting any more questionnaires for this thread.* Once I've typed @radicaldog, I'll arrange for this thread to be locked.


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Soul Kitchen said:


> [MENTION=303330]
> I think that inferior Ne users are capable of the kind of connections and associations that you showed in that situation, but this doesn't seem to be your default means of perception. Asides from that, I think low Ne users are just as capable of being pulled around by their Ne towards different possibilities as high New users; possibly even more likely to be pulled around in that sort of way. I suspect this is partly because of a reluctance to leave things stencilled in or to only have an assumption to work with, and partly because they can put too much stock in mannerisms because of their receptivity to subjective sensory impressions; they might think "I'm an E because I was really outgoing at that one party I went to, but no I'm an I because I don't feel like small talk, and maybe I'm an F after all because I cried when I saw that movie".
> 
> .


This is so me!! Most of my confusion has arisen from analysing everything I do and wondering what it indicates! 

I 100% agree with you on the introversion- For example I can have fun in labs with my little lab group having a good old laugh and afterwards I'll feel great but still, once labs are over I want to just get back to my room for some chill time, have dinner etc at my worst I can go an entire 3 month summer holidays and not meet up with my friends once. Not because I'm ignoring them but because I just feel content in the house and garden and doing my own little thing and before I know it it's September (although before September we have to get through almost all the family birthdays in the summer months...I can't stand birthdays :L especially my own). Alternatively I get very grumpy if I'm out and don't really want to be there and I get quite rude and just tell people to bugger off :L

Again with regards to feelings functions, I don't have a great grasp of them so can't offer you a deep insight, I'll do a bit of research though and post if I find anything. Do you know any more questions off the top of your head that could give a further indication on the Fi/Fe/Ti/Te front?

As for my art, I'll post a few pictures:







This ones a sketch I did on a field trip to an animal sanctuary (if only writing lab reports was as fun as sketching the animals studied!)







This one kind of is what it looks, just a drawing of a cat! 







Procrastination painting! My art's not about impressionism or meaning, I like to capture what I see the best I can and if I ever had to go to an art museum, the pieces that would stand out to me would be ones that showed an artist had exceptional skill with his equipment (if you will . The only time I get more abstract is when I'm decorating and want to capture a theme or idea like 'sunlight' or 'autumnal' and have to look at colour, appropriate texture and pattern and even smell. To me that's what I imagine abstracting a painting is like- stripping down an image to it's key elements and creating atmosphere by emphasizing that . Choosing paint colours which with someone like me is an absolute nightmare- I practically clear out B&Q of their test strips so I can hang them at different points in the room to see how the shadows, daylight and indoor lighting affects the colour.
















I don't know if you'd already read the post and this is a bit late but I came across these in a pad and besides observational images, I like to do swirly doodles. They're a weird mix of theraputic and stressful because if you go wrong in pen, there's no going back! Sorry to bombard you with pictures :L


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Soul Kitchen said:


> @*IdarG* @*AAADD Edison* I'm not accepting any more questionnaires, sorry.


Well, that ruins the thread title a lot.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

KillinIt said:


> Again with regards to feelings functions, I don't have a great grasp of them so can't offer you a deep insight, I'll do a bit of research though and post if I find anything. Do you know any more questions off the top of your head that could give a further indication on the Fi/Fe/Ti/Te front?


I don't really have any questions in that respect. I just figured that with you likely being Si dominant, whether your feeling function was Fe or Fi was largely irrelevant to my logic when I figured you have a distinct preference for feeling over thinking anyway - even if feeling is likely secondary to your Si. As I said before, your judgements are much more focused around making judgements of values or feelings than on engaging the logic of things, and I don't see any Te in you at all. You're most likely an Si, but at the same time, you're almost certainly not an ISTJ. This leaves ISFJ as the most probable option. @bb is an ISTJ, and she can give you a Te/Fi perspective if you want a feel for that perspective.

Anyway, I'll quote Jung on Fe and Fi so you can get an understanding straight from the horse's mouth.



> Feeling in the extraverted attitude is orientated by objective data, i.e. the object is the indispensable determinant of the kind of feeling. It agrees with objective values... it has freed itself as fully as possible from the subjective factor, and has, instead, become wholly subordinated to the influence of the object. Even where it seems to show a certain independence of the quality of the concrete object, it is none the less under the spell of traditional or generally valid standards of some sort.





> Introverted feeling is determined principally by the subjective factor... Its aim is not so much to accommodate to the objective fact as to stand above it, since its whole unconscious effort is to give reality to the underlying images. It is, as it were, continually seeking an image which has no existence in reality, but of which it has had a sort of previous vision.


In my case, I have Fe because I draw fulfilment from what I contribute to the wider world and in having a positive effect on others' lives, and the focus is less on feeling as though a sense of inner purity of some sort has been maintained. I would smile if the other person smiled or laugh if the other person laughed because doing so would foster an external sense of harmony between me and the other person, but I would not necessarily feel these things as my own emotions. However, it's low order Fe because I'm more at home engaging the abstract world of possibilities and making sense of it all through logic, and Fe is basically an extension of myself that I've developed over time instead of being the core of who I am. I can feel overstretched by engaging with Fe for too long, and I find it harder to engage external sentiment if adopting a sentiment wholeheartedly leaves me wrestling with a sense of cognitive dissonance over the absurdity of its premise. I find it difficult to influence people emotionally, preferring instead to explore possibilities through discussion or debate, which means I'm often too argumentative for my own good. This also leaves me with a certain frankness that at times acts as a counterpoint to my usual politeness.



KillinIt said:


> My art's not about impressionism or meaning, I like to capture what I see the best I can and if I ever had to go to an art museum, the pieces that would stand out to me would be ones that showed an artist had exceptional skill with his equipment (if you will . The only time I get more abstract is when I'm decorating and want to capture a theme or idea like 'sunlight' or 'autumnal' and have to look at colour, appropriate texture and pattern and even smell. To me that's what I imagine abstracting a painting is like- stripping down an image to it's key elements and creating atmosphere by emphasizing that . Choosing paint colours which with someone like me is an absolute nightmare- I practically clear out B&Q of their test strips so I can hang them at different points in the room to see how the shadows, daylight and indoor lighting affects the colour.


Yes, your art places more emphasis on recreating your impressions of animals that appeal to you aesthetically over imbuing the art with a symbolic idea or meaning. I really like the attention to detail you put into your art, by the way. You make those animals seem so lifelike. From a Jungian point of view, Si essentially abstracts the sensory properties of objects, where another object takes shape in the subject's mind that gets filtered through the subject's own responses to their experiences and their sense of aesthetic. Sometimes this can lead to a keen eye for detail, but just as often - if not more often - details may be warped so that the colours an artist reproduces on paper are more vivid than the actual colours of the things they had seen. Again, I'll quote Jung.



> Sensation, which in obedience to its whole nature is concerned with the object and the objective stimulus, also undergoes a considerable modification in the introverted attitude. It, too, has a subjective factor, for beside the object sensed there stands a sensing subject, who contributes his subjective disposition to the objective stimulus. In the introverted attitude sensation is definitely based upon the subjective portion of perception. What is meant by this finds its best illustration in the reproduction of objects in art. When, for instance, several painters undertake to paint one and the same landscape, with a sincere attempt to reproduce it faithfully, each painting will none the less differ from the rest, not merely by virtue of a more or less developed ability, but chiefly because of a different vision; there will even appear in some of the paintings a decided psychic variation, both in general mood and in treatment of colour and form. Such qualities betray a more or less influential cooperation of the subjective factor.


So this goes to show that sensing functions are much more complex than just using your five senses to say "that's a cat"; especially when your sensing function has an internal filter involved.



KillinIt said:


> I don't know if you'd already read the post and this is a bit late but I came across these in a pad and besides observational images, I like to do swirly doodles. They're a weird mix of theraputic and stressful because if you go wrong in pen, there's no going back! Sorry to bombard you with pictures :L


I reread your post when I noticed those two other images you produced, and you show much more of the sort of abstracted impressions that I was talking about in my analysis. Those sketches are just gorgeous; not only do those swirls seem to move across the paper in a dance, but they almost seem to be sparkling somehow.



AAADD Edison said:


> Well, that ruins the thread title a lot.


I suppose it does. I'd like to type you if I had the time, but I have to draw a line somewhere.


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Soul Kitchen said:


> I really like the attention to detail you put into your art, by the way. You make those animals seem so lifelike. .


Thankyou very much  Sadly that attention to detail was never enough for me to do well in art at school though  :L


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...gs-type-wise-2017-oh-god-its-joe-again-2.html


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

One more for the road, before I go into the valley below.



radicaldog said:


> I'll try my luck as i have nothing to lose.
> 0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> I'm 24 years old male. I'm not on any medication but i suspect that i might have mild depression and i even took therapy for some time(didnt worked out). As you probably might find, english is my second language (lithuanian being first). I've been taking a lot of mbti/cognitive function tests throughout last couple of years and my results varied from INTP to ESFP (but never xSFJ) because i dont know whenever i'm thinker or feeler. I'd really would like to type me out but personal bias might be the biggest difficulty.
> 
> ...


ISTP. I'm not really up for an in depth analysis right now, but I hope this input is useful for you.


----------



## radicaldog (Apr 25, 2017)

Soul Kitchen said:


> One more for the road, before I go into the valley below.
> 
> 
> 
> ISTP. I'm not really up for an in depth analysis right now, but I hope this input is useful for you.


Thanks for input Soul. Now you've set me on thinking that maybe "entries" you've passed might change the typing.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Closing at request of OP


----------

